# Overclocking Help. Q660 on P5n32E-SLI



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Processor: Intel Q660 Quad 2.4GHZ
Motherboard: ASUS P5N32E-SLI
RAM: OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC6400 Titanium Memory CL4(4-4-4-15)
Graphics Card:Zotac GFG8800GT 512MB
Power Supply: Thermaltake W0105RB 700W
Case: Antec 900 (seems to provide more than enough chill for the ol' bits and bobs above)
CPU Cooler: ZALMAN CNPS9700-LED .


Hi Guys,

Appreciate your time reading this first and foremost. I did infact have a post regarding this a long time ago, on which i received help from a very nice guy named Linderman. This post can be found here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/overclocking-q660-on-p5n32e-sli-help-appreciated-345945.html

We actually got my system running nice and smoothly, after a few hickups, at 3.2~ghz, and did push to 3.4ghz which was also stable. Unfortunately, after a recommendation from Linderman - I upgraded my ram to the ram above, from the originally listed Corsair Ram. This ram, with the settings we had for the overclock using the previous ram, Did not work - and due to Linderman unfortunately being busy with life/work currently I have not been able to get it working - So i thought I would post again here and see if anyone could help me out at all.

I am moving away to University in September, to study games design and 3d modeling - And as a very keen Gamer I am hoping to have my system running as well as it can for Games. Ideally I would like to reach the 3.4ghz heights of the past, but we will see how it goes.

I appreciate the time guys, I really do.

Thanks,

Oli


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Alright, I'll see what I can do. First, what settings do you have in BIOS so far?
FSB
CPU multi
VCore
RAM multi/divider
RAM clock
RAM timings
RAM voltage
NB voltage (if changed)

Any other major settings that you've modified from stock.


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Mate,

Thanks for the reply.

Everything is set at stock currently.

If you need me to get the numbers for you let me know.

THanks,

Oli


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Put it back to what you had it on the overclock settings for the 3.2 and change the ram voltage to 2v

Most people with the Q6600 can't get past 3.2 anyway. But the OCZ should give you better performance than the corsair when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Bruce,

Unfortunately - I have missplaced the settings we used to achieve the overclock. But i do believe we did set the ram V to 2 when i got the new ram.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

keep increasing the FSB by 20 each time untill you get a blue screen then go to last FSB increase, increase the voltage (vcore) and see what happens.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

according to the link you made linderman got you to change the FSB to 300 do this, he also got you to change the vcore to 1.36 do this

test with prime 95 for 2 hours whilst monitoring the temp with core temp or real temp which I prefer and report back.


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok Bruce.

I am going to set the old setting up off the old post.

Shall i put my memory timing setting to, 4 4 4 15 or keep them at the 5's like the previous post?


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok, Update.

I've tried the old numbers, and i receive a blue screen at 1300(300) FSB and also at the original FSB of 1333 (original from the old post). My Vcore is set to 1.35 when at 1333 and 1.3625 when at 1300.

Any ideas?


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Right guys, just had it running at 3GHZ. I tested it with Prime 95, but unfortunately I did not like the look of the temperatures. Phase 1 tests had a max of 57 degrees, and the start of the phase two took the core 1 temp up to around 65. I am going to wait until somebody can talk me through this, on msn perhaps.

Would anyone be ok to do that?

The settings i used by the way were FSB 1333 and Vcore: 1.34375v

If anyone could talk me through the process on msn that would be great, my msn is [email protected]

Appreciate it,

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

leave the memory timings as they are for now.

57 degrees is ok it's going over 60 you should be bothered about.

Try raising the vcore slightly at the settings you have now and see if that works.


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Bruce,

I am going to give that a go tomorrow. I will leave the FSB at 1333 but raise the vcore. What should i raise it to?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Try 1.325V and see if it boots. If not, raise by .125V and try again until it boots. Go no higher than 1.45V, preferably under 1.42V.


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Would any of you be up for talking me through it at some point? Makes it easier than mosts.

Also, appreciate the responses.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Uh, sure. I'll PM you my MSN handle. I assume you'll be chatting through a second computer, right?


----------



## Oli12 (Sep 5, 2008)

That's right Mate.


----------

